# "Free Will" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome to "kid in the candy shop" voting poll take two! Please read the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *February** 25th at 7pm EST.
*
Best of luck to all entrants!
*
And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2017)

Heads up. The fiber optic cables that bring me life were damaged in the last snowstorm and Fios is replacing them. They've given us a window of 6 pm to 6 am, could be shorter, who knows. That said, it is likely I won't be able to formally announce our winner until tomorrow. *Please do not post congratulatory messages in this thread *because if I move them they are going to supersede my initial post in the winner's thread. This is a pain in the posterior and I apologize for it. Thank you in advance for your cooperation, my sweets.


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2017)

i much prefer to just put out one vote..dun


----------

